# Sierra Club shows true colors....



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I've know for years this organization was against us and now they're proving it.....

http://www.trapperpredatorcaller.com/article-index/sierra-club-considering-anti-trapping-policy?et_mid=550632&rid=62431591


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

My wife and i made the decision quite a few years ago to NOT support any organization that does not give a clear message on how they stand on several issues that are near and dear to us.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

They think that their above everyone and that we should all listen to their policies. Yea, they're number one with me too. (little yellow guy with finger in the air)


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I think I'll star an organization called "Hunters for Public Lands" First order of business will be to get legislation introduced to stop all hiking, biking and recreational camping on public lands, alowing only the hunting and fishing sports access to said public lands.

How loud of an out cry would that cause?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Do i get a reduced membership price ? .......Oh Wait how do you stand on gun control ?


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Good point 220. I think I am too understanding of these people. I will go out of my way to make sure they are safe. In return they won't bat an eyelash before they try to take my fun away.

***** These people I refer to are hikers and the like.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

youngdon said:


> Do i get a reduced membership price ? .......Oh Wait how do you stand on gun control ?


sure...as far as gun control, I believe everyone should have a firm grip, exhale slowly and place the cross hairs exactly where you want the bullet to hit before pulling the trigger......


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'll join ! Send me an app.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Don, I wish it was that easy........my problem is I would only pay a lobbyist $10.00 to do their job and that would be twice what I think their worth...


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

The Sierra Club speaks with forked tongue. Here are some of its words from a policy statement: "...federal law prohibits most hunting in national parks and monuments managed by the National Park Service. These are lands that are protected in trust for _all Americans_ to come and visit and be inspired by the unique beauty of the place. The Sierra Club supports this prohibition."

Over the last decade, anti-hunting groups and their trial lawyers have filed multiple suits in courts arguing that existing federal law does not allow, or requires restrictions on fishing, hunting, and shooting on federal public lands. Defending against these suits has cost state and federal wildlife agencies and sportsmen's organizations, including the U.S. Sportsmen's Alliance (USSA), millions of dollars.

This week, however, the U.S. House of Representatives approved the most significant pro-sportsmen legislation in 15 years. H.R. 4089, which passed by a vote of 274-146. It is a package of high priority issues supported by every nationally prominent conservation and sportsmen's organization. The bill was supported by 235 Republicans and 39 Democrats. Now, it's off to the Senate for consideration.

Know thine enemies.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

*Sierra Club*: This environmental group joined with Earthjustice, The Wilderness Society, and others to reinstate the Roadless Rule in national forests. Parts of the plan would block access for anglers to rivers and lakes.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Doesn't surprise me a bit. They're all terrorists as far as I'm concerned. Fight fire with fire !


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

What the hell is the Sierra Club???


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

A group of environmentalists that pose as ordinary people wanting to right the injustices done to mother nature. Injustices to Mother Nature may include you and me walking on the earth.


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

Ok. I was waiting for a good reason to use my hover boots! I'd hate to step on an ant or disturb some perfectly environmental mud or something.


----------

